# Apple tree problem



## R.Borist (Oct 14, 2001)

Can anybody identity the problem with the apple tree as shown on the attached photo, any suggestions for cure. All apples are showing the same problem


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Oct 20, 2001)

Lokis like apple scab too me.


----------

